# pensacola beach now



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Got my boys out here trying to catch something. Nice day no hits yet though. Been out here bout an hour.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man wish i was out there!!! but at work instead!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fish*



jakec said:


> Got my boys out here trying to catch something. Nice day no hits yet though. Been out here bout an hour.


Only an hour? Be patient; Gotta pay your dues. The fish are there. 

I taught my boys how to cast with jigs. It kept them occupied doing something.C2


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Tiny, you still on here..*

Wanna ride out to Johnson bch?
Sorry for derail...


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh yea we aint giving up yet. Man its nice out here


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Im thinking about trying out at johnson beach later this afternoon/evening. The bite was pretty good for other folks out there earlier this week. All I managed to land on peeled shrimp bits was catfish.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

We just left johnsons beach and didn't catch anything. On the way to pickens to see what's gonna bite, hopefully catch a couple of sheepshead


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

was out at johnsons this morning. got there bout 8ish. nothing till bout ten when i was checking a bait on the last rod, turn around a see my first rod is GONE!!!!! OH $&*^.....reel in the next rod in line(was going to use the treble hook to find the other rod) and quickly realize the other rod is tangled in the line!!! AWESOME!! reel it in, grab it and untangle it from the other line. nothing seems to be on it???? reel in and its a big ray stuck to the bottom. :thumbdown: oh well least i got my rod back!!!!! Note to self CHECK DRAG!!!

anyways was using peeled shrimp, regular shrimp,and cut mullet and nothing for atleast the two hours i was out there. i left once i threw the ray back so i could clean my reel.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I did see a bunch of rays while I was out there. Do people eat those things?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

glad you got your rig back man! we ended up not getting anything but had a good time anyways. i guess everybody else done caught 'em all. i might try again tomorrow.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

we saw a few rays also. ive heard people use them as fake scallops but i tried to eat one once and it didnt work out for me.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Rays are good eating. We eat them back in virginia. Cut the wings off and then skin them. Meat is red and lots of people fry it.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

gaff'em do you just fillet the skin off each side and cut them up to fry like fish?


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Was out there from about 12 to 4:30 with the only bite being a 20lb. + black drum. The warden was also checking licenses too. It was a nice day to be out there for sure.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

I'm sorry we were at Johnson's. I didn't read before I post.


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

fishinginmysoul, check out youtube vid on how to clean a ray, they are edible and have a good deal of meat if you are the brave sort, I myself have not tried it, most say they are good only for shark bait


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

ray recipes

http://hamptonroads.com/2010/07/help-bay-eat-chesapeake-ray

http://web.vims.edu/rayrecipes/?svr=www

it looks like flank steak and tastes like veal. Now i will second the good for shark bait part. a good slice of wing is nice for a hungry black tip or bull shark. Up in Virginia there is a movement to eat them. They are over populated and destroy oyster beds that farmers plant.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

i gotta say i agree that rays arent bad eating, not something i go out searching for but i brought one home a while back cuz it was all i had caught in a while. its not my favorite fish by any means but makes a decent meal if you grill it up with some montreal seasoning


----------

